
The Saudi connection to the 9/11 case that divided the FBI - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/magazine/9-11-saudi-arabia-fbi.html
======
Spooky23
It seems to me like a really complex matter to both investigate and
communicate.

Where does the line between the sprawling royal family and the state sit, for
example? How do you redress issues with the family of a monarch where does it
become a national sovereignty issue?

~~~
option
I think American people should turn public opinion against having such an
“ally”, maybe then the politicians will take a notice

~~~
enraged_camel
This has proven difficult due to the Saudi’s strong ties to the US financial
system. They buy tons of military equipment, and on the commercial side their
sovereign fund bankrolls tech giants like Uber.

~~~
njarboe
And until very recently the US imported more than half its daily oil usage.
Now it is a net exporter. The Saudis controlled the oil market. American oil
from fracking has recently changed that, however, and gives the US a better
chance of cutting ties without existential threat to its economy.

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/effA9](http://archive.md/effA9)

------
option
A list of saudi investment funds and tech investments

[https://qz.com/1426370/silicon-valley-is-awash-with-saudi-
ar...](https://qz.com/1426370/silicon-valley-is-awash-with-saudi-arabian-
money-heres-what-theyre-investing-in/)

------
par
anyone have a non paywall link?

~~~
hazeii
Private Window, disable javascript, reload.

~~~
sushikokk
Or using Firefox, just click on reader view.

~~~
paulintrognon
wow awesome trick, thanks.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Doesn't always work, but when it does, it is great. On some sites you have to
click the icon quickly enough if they were dumb enough to load all the content
just before removing it.

